# Down south



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am going to the new park in Crosby on Saturday will be with a few friends if anybody wants to hook up out there and ride let me know and I will keep an eye for you.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

man id love to but im working started nites on a turn around and got bumped up to qc then they swapped me to days and my hours are 5 am to 10 pm they tryn to run me in the ground but itll be worth it on friday


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope you don't have to work those kind of hours all the time, make a old man out of you quick. The good thing about it is you have a job.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Might go if my dad doesn't work saturday.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We will get there about 10:30 11:00 Saturday morning


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd go, but I gotta spend this weekend getting the brutes and truck ready for next weekend.... I.e. install new ac in truck, put front diff and ball joint back in mine, header wrap hers, and the list just goes on lol


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know what your talking about we will get together one of these weekends


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm new here but I may try to come join yall if that's cool


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

devildog0331 said:


> I'm new here but I may try to come join yall if that's cool


 Where do you live at? I'm always lookin for new ridin buddies that are local...granted I won't be making this ride, but later on down the road if Crosby is close by I may be hittin you up.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I was out there last Saturday.. if the weather that is headed this way stays on course, it should be good riding...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

devildog0331 said:


> I'm new here but I may try to come join yall if that's cool


That's cool with me. Just look for my bike I do not have my speaker box on there anymore I have my radiator on the rack now but a new box is in the works.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> I was out there last Saturday.. if the weather that is headed this way stays on course, it should be good riding...


How is this place I have not been any further than the beach at the river?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hp488 said:


> How is this place I have not been any further than the beach at the river?


Lots of trails! We rode around for 7 hrs and still missed a lot of trails... Not much mud because it's been so dry... But hopefully it will rain some more soon! I had fun, only thing I wish it had was an area like the "lakes" at outlaws to ride thru to clean the mud off the bikes... 


Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Every time i see a thread title Down South i get all excited just to find out the person was referring to southern texas -___- theres no one down here in SoFla. lol


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Move to Texas there are a lot of people to ride with plus the economy is pretty good here


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

We will be there Saturday..I will probably be in the rzr...
Jason I saw you on the trail..as you were leaving the park..We ride with a large group anyone wants to hook up and ride ever shoot me a p.m..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Impact Fab said:


> We will be there Saturday..I will probably be in the rzr...
> Jason I saw you on the trail..as you were leaving the park..We ride with a large group anyone wants to hook up and ride ever shoot me a p.m..


Yep.. sucks that I couldn't stay and ride more... I was really really close to jumping in my Jeep when I got home and going back out there... but I really really didn't want to have to wash it after hanging out with you guys... LOL


----------

